# Compiler uniquement un fichier du projet



## Sassoun (25 Novembre 2011)

Salut à tous !

Je suis en train d'apprendre le C et j'aurais besoin de ne compiler qu'un seul fichier, pour éviter d'ouvrir un projet par exercice. Je cherche depuis plus d'une heure, y'a rien du tout !

Quelqu'un saurait par hasard comment faire ?
J'aimerais éviter de me passer de Xcode :rateau:

Merci d'avance !


----------



## Céroce (25 Novembre 2011)

```
gcc main.c -o main.o
./main.o
```

(rien sous Xcode, mais le moindre programme sérieux nécessite plusieurs fichiers sources, alors rien d'étonnant).


----------



## ntx (25 Novembre 2011)

Dans Xcode (version 3.x), si tu sélectionnes ton projet, dans le dernière colonne de la vue supérieure tu peux cocher les fichiers qui seront pris en compte dans le compilation.

Autre solution : créer différentes targets pour chacun des fichiers que tu veux compiler.


----------

